# advanced timing



## BigHitter23 (Jul 9, 2002)

How much should I advance my timing? I've heard 17 to 20 deg. What would be the best, considering I use 91 octane? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

15 degrees max. Use 91 octane.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> 15 degrees max. Use 91 octane.



WHAT..? Dude...if you have a stock ECU, you can run up to 19 degrees on 91 octane. Dyno testing will tell you were the most power is for timing degree. If you have JWT ecu, then you want 15...

If you dont know the answer...please dont post.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

lemme also say.that if you have a 1.6..15 degrees is about the highest you wanna take it.maybe thats what Thomas meant.if so, cool


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*just a little missunderstanding...*



Black200SXSER said:


> *
> 
> 
> WHAT..? Dude...if you have a stock ECU, you can run up to 19 degrees on 91 octane. Dyno testing will tell you were the most power is for timing degree. If you have JWT ecu, then you want 15...
> ...


I think tkyan was talking about GA16 timing. Stock GA16 timing is 8 deg and you can advance up to 15 deg with premium gas. Yeah, it says BigHitter23's car is a 99 SE-Limited. That's the SR20DE car. So stock timing is 15 and you can advance up to 19 deg..


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *lemme also say.that if you have a 1.6..15 degrees is about the highest you wanna take it.maybe thats what Thomas meant.if so, cool *


Oh, you posted already.. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: just a little missunderstanding...*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *
> 
> BigHitter23's car is a 99 SE-Limited. That's the SR20DE car. *


OOPS.  
Yea, I was thinking about 1.6's.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

thats cool...no harm done. as long as everyone knows the difference.

and just as a side note: 
on either motor...DO NOT tolerate detonation...it will damage the engine


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok can someone explain to me on how to exactly advance the timing??


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sit in the drivers seat
Put key in ignition
Turn radio off
Push clock button til it blinks
and set time ahead as far as you want it... 

whalla..ADVANCED TIMING!

There are instructions on www.se-r.net


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok that was a good one.....


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok where do i go on that site cause i dont feel like lookin through every damn link????


casey


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

and so I have to go look for it for you...? c mon man...if you are too lazy to look for a link, then you will be too lazy to advance the timing...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

BigHitter23 said:


> *How much should I advance my timing? I've heard 17 to 20 deg. What would be the best, considering I use 91 octane? Thanks for the help. *


i have a 99 se and went up to about 18
i tried 20 and i heard knocking....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

click on the link in my sig, and youll find a How-To on advanced timing. hope its helps


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i have a 1.6 and only run 93 octane..... 15 degrees is the max for my engine, correct? it wont cause pinging, knocking or any start of detonation will it???....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No it should'nt. But if you do, retard the timming down a lil more. Like down to 13.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

is there any noticable difference between 13 and 15?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a 1.6 and I have my timing at roughly 18, running 93 octane and have no pinging.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

18?!? can you notice a big difference? how long have you been running at 18??....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am running 17 with 89 octane now....
once the prices drop a little I will bump it back up to 19.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im running on 15 with 91 so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I've had it set to 18 for a couple of months now. Runs good on 91, runs great on 93, and (when I can afford the $3.75 a gallon) it runs like a bat out of hell on 101 oxygenated race fuel. =)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

3.75 a gallon for 93 or 101?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

For the 101. I get 93 for about $1.50 here. =)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn.... 101 is like $7.00 a gallon over here...

and 93 is $1.99


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey, guys ! I haven't done the advanced timing to my 95 1.6L. Just two questions that some of you may be able to help ~
One, how much HP gain will I get with 15 degree ?? 
Two, did any of you notice change in fuel milage ?? 
I am thinking about doing this, but wanna know these two problems first ! 
Thanks for helping me out ~ 
Michael


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

micheal..

hp gain is not alot but the torque u can def. tell the diff overall.

fuel mileage i didnt see a drastic change that or i just dont pay attention.

selrider99 93 is 1.99 ?!!!! DAMN THAT CHEAP !!!!

cali is like 2.18 is the cheapest for 91 and 2.40 is the highest i seen !


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

how do i advance my timing on the ga16de 1996


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

check out www.sentra.net you should find al you need to know for now..


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey guys, I was wondering what exactly the timing (gun or is it light?) do? Does it measure the number of degrees you turn it???


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

UNISH25:

A timing light is just a light (stay with me now). What makes it a timing light is WHEN it comes on, or when it flashes.

So you have a stationary marker on your block, underneath that marker you have your crank shaft pulley turning. That pulley has marks cut into it, they have been cut in a specific place so that when piston number one is at top dead center (TDC) the mark for 0 degrees TDC is sitting right under the marker. Keep in mind that it is only there for an instant, since the crank is turning at about 800 rpm -- of course, you can't see it.

So here is the majic of the timing light -- it is hooked up to power, but there is a trigger that is connected to the No. 1 spark plug wire. So each time the No. 1 plug gets fired, the light flashes on. So when you point it at the timing marks you do see it because you can only see for the instant that the light flashes (I understand that the human eye can only see something that is present for 1/14 of a second), but since the mark, the marker, and the light happen over and over, then your eye (or your brain) lumps this action together into "one picture". So what you see is the positon of the No. 1 piston at the instant the No. 1 spark plug fires. (Of course, it is a special bulb that must go out the instant power is withdrawn by the trigger)

So if you see the 0 degree mark lined up with the maker then you are firing at TDC; or 0 advance. I will not get into why you don't want to be there and why you want it advanced since that wasn't your question.

Keep in mind that there are several marks on the pulley to indicate the degrees from 0 (or TDC). But now I have a fancy shmansy advance timing light where you electronically enter the degrees advance you are looking for, it automatically delays (or advances?) the flash; so I read it on the 0 mark, but it is actually firing at the the advance degrees I entered. I used the old type for years.

I hope my "over explanation" is not insulting; I mean no harm.


----------

